# Jedah Dohma vs God Emperor of Man



## Nevermind (Sep 1, 2011)

How would this one go down? Both have some serious haxes.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

How is the Emperor's resistance to soulfuckery? I know there's plenty of it going on in 40k, but is there anything on Jedah's level? i.e. soulfucking hundreds of trillions of people with a gesture, turning someone's (read: not fodder) soul into a dimension, etc.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

tens of thousands of souls are bonded and scarified to the Emperor of Mankind everyday

and thats in his near dead state


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jedah is the kind of guy routinely taken down by Space Marines squads.

The God Emperor of Man could flay Jedah Dohma alive and wear his skin as a coat.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> tens of thousands of souls are bonded and scarified to the Emperor of Mankind everyday
> 
> and thats in his near dead state



They're psykers, too, aren't they?



strongarm85 said:


> Jedah is the kind of guy routinely taken down by Space Marines squads.
> 
> The God Emperor of Man could flay Jedah Dohma alive and wear his skin as a coat.



Yeah, no.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 1, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Jedah is the kind of guy routinely taken down by Space Marines squads.
> 
> The God Emperor of Man could flay Jedah Dohma alive and wear his skin as a coat.



There was debate as to whether a Space Marine squad could solo Claymore, so I'm pretty sure they'd die if Jedah looked at them wrong.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 1, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Jedah is the kind of guy routinely taken down by Space Marines squads.



I wouldn't go that far.


> The God Emperor of Man could flay Jedah Dohma alive and wear his skin as a coat.



Depends on what exactly are the details for Jedah's dimension and reality warping. Then again, the God Emperor of Man does have time stop, a power scale well beyond the limits of a planet+, etc.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

If you count everything: 

- astral attacks and manipulation (destroying the soul of Chaos amped Horus the Warmaster with the backing of at least 4 Skyfather level deities)
- thousands of psykers have their souls bounded and devoured into the Emperor's being for ten thousand years
- creating a dyson sphere on Mars
- throwing a C'tan Star God from the Earth to Mars
- star system ranging time-stopping
- supposedly the Wrath of the Emperor is a Warp Storm that destroyed an entire multi-star system region in the milky way galaxy; if or if not that had to the Emperor himself is debatable 
- physical strength to punch/throw others to different planets from Earth to Mars and physical fight between him and Horus is described in current (though likely soon retconned) fluff as destroying planets with simple hits
- above Alpha+ psykers (who can easily control hundreds to thousands of people)
- Techromancy (making a machine heal itself just by his verbal commands)
- super fucking intelligent


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 1, 2011)

Jedah destroyed a dimension whose main landmass alone was hundreds of times the landmass of all of planet Earth (so I put it at multi-planet just to be on the safe side), soul fucked trillions of non-fodder(?) demons with a gesture, has telepathy that can traverse timelines, can seal people who can traverse dimensions into dimensions, and soul fucked Pyron if I'm remembering correctly. He also has near-godly regen and can do shit with the blood inside someone's body, I think.

I don't think he's resitent to time fuckery though, but I'll wait for Dandy to confirm or deny any of this.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

While Emp could stop Jedah...can he really damage him?


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> - physical strength to punch/throw others to different planets from Earth to Mars and physical fight between him and Horus is described in current (though likely soon retconned) fluff as destroying planets with simple hits



Was that in the current fluff (need to read my current codex)? I've always remembered the battle taken inside a barge. Had this been the case... lol, there wouldn't be much of a barge, or Terra, for that matter,  left in one piece. 

One has to wonder why the Eldar see him as nothing more than a seer, and one vastly below Eldrad Ulthran, for that matter. 

- Tak


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Jedah destroyed a dimension whose main landmass alone was hundreds of times the landmass of all of planet Earth (so I put it at multi-planet just to be on the safe side), soul fucked trillions of non-fodder(?) demons with a gesture, has telepathy that can traverse timelines, can seal people who can traverse dimensions into dimensions, and soul fucked Pyron if I'm remembering correctly. He also has near-godly regen and can do shit with the blood inside someone's body, I think.
> 
> I don't think he's resitent to time fuckery though, but I'll wait for Dandy to confirm or deny any of this.



No, Jedah is not resistant to time stops. However, even if you time stop him, the moment the timestop goes away, the moment Jedah automatically regenerates himself



strongarm85 said:


> Jedah is the kind of guy routinely taken down by Space Marines squads.
> 
> The God Emperor of Man could flay Jedah Dohma alive and wear his skin as a coat.



I am not going to capitalise the stupidity on this post


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Was that in the current fluff (need to read my current codex)? I've always remembered the battle taken inside a barge. Had this been the case... lol, there wouldn't be much of a barge, or Terra, for that matter,  left in one piece.
> 
> One has to wonder why the Eldar see him as nothing more than a seer, and one vastly below Eldrad Ulthran, for that matter.
> 
> - Tak



They were fighting in the Warp, where the law of physics and reality are completely ignored.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> If you count everything:
> 
> - astral attacks and manipulation (destroying the soul of Chaos amped Horus the Warmaster with the backing of at least 4 Skyfather level deities)



Jedah's best comparable feat is probably making Pyron his bitch, and soulfucking the demon world.  Along with turning Ozomu, an A class soulfucker himself, into a dimension by holding out his hand.  He can also attack souls directly, if I'm not mistaken.



> - thousands of psykers have their souls bounded and devoured into the Emperor's being for ten thousand years



I've heard about this.  Do you think it'll help him against Jedah's soulfuckery?



> - star system ranging time-stopping



As others have said, this appears to be the biggest problem.



> - supposedly the Wrath of the Emperor is a Warp Storm that destroyed an entire multi-star system region in the milky way galaxy; if or if not that had to the Emperor himself is debatable



I was hoping this was confirmed by now.  That would be damn awesome if it was him.

I know it's not really the same thing, but Jedah intends to essentially reset reality and the entire plot of his game exists solely to stop him from doing it instantly.  The only person in the story so far shown to be a threat to him is the dormant god of the human world, which should say a lot.

Still, it's feats or get out, as it is for everyone.



> - physical strength to punch/throw others to different planets from Earth to Mars and physical fight between him and Horus is described in current (though likely soon retconned) fluff as destroying planets with simple hits



His destroying the demon world with a gesture is really all he has that can compare to this.  He's yet to be shown actually fighting, which is somewhat disturbing given how powerful he is.



> - above Alpha+ psykers (who can easily control hundreds to thousands of people)



Mentally, Jedah's only really done what's been mentioned by other posters and a few other things, but I don't recall much resistance himself unless you buy into the whole 'taking what you deal out' business.



> - creating a dyson sphere on Mars
> - throwing a C'tan Star God from the Earth to Mars
> - Techromancy (making a machine heal itself just by his verbal commands)
> - super fucking intelligent



He's got nothing like any of this.  I agree that the Emperor likely has superior combat smarts, although the importance of them is somewhat lessened in a one-on-one fight.



Nevermind said:


> Jedah destroyed a dimension whose main landmass alone was hundreds of times the landmass of all of planet Earth (so I put it at multi-planet just to be on the safe side)



The place is almost impossible to know the full size of.  Absolutely no-one has been able to find where it ends. 



> soul fucked trillions of non-fodder(?) demons with a gesture



It was actually hundreds of trillions, and a good deal of them were indeed fodder.  But, then, a lot of them weren't.



> has telepathy that can traverse timelines



He also mindfucked Hsien-Ko's (or the sisters', to be more precise) souls out of their bodies.



> can seal people who can traverse dimensions into dimensions



Iffy.  It's never outright stated - I personally assumed they just weren't going to leave without taking care of him.

With that said, though, it doesn't really matter when he can turn you into a dimension yourself.



> and soul fucked Pyron if I'm remembering correctly



Mindfucked and merged him with the Majigen, in two separate, equally non-canon endings.  But it's within his ability to do so.



> He also has near-godly regen



It's at least low-high (a very bare minimum) from an immediate combat perspective.  He's impossible to kill off for good, but he was erased from existence and came back a century later.



> and can do shit with the blood inside someone's body, I think.



Most he's done with that is pump someone full of blood until they explode, but I don't see him having the opportunity to do so here unless the speed difference is too vast.



> I don't think he's resitent to time fuckery though, but I'll wait for Dandy to confirm or deny any of this.



You're right.  No shown resistance to it whatsoever.



Agmaster said:


> While Emp could stop Jedah...can he really damage him?



Arguably.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> No, Jedah is not resistant to time stops. However, even if you time stop him, the moment the timestop goes away, the moment Jedah automatically regenerates himself



Personally, I would only extend the level of regeneration he has to purely physical attacks for now.  Until he's shown actually fighting, it would be unwise to assume he can heal from the kind of damage the Emperor can throw out.



> I am not going to capitalise the stupidity on this post



Tell me about it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

You are mistaken, the Emperor is fed thousands of Psykers every day for ten thousand years. And the Chaos Gods, each at least a Skyfather level entity give the scope and breath of their powers and range in which they can use them, fear the Emperor becoming a being in the Warp if you go by the Star Child theory.

Its very likely the Emperor's telepathic powers are at least on a planetary scale. He also powers the astronomicon, which guides as a psychic beacon for Navigators traversing the Warp across the entire galaxy.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 1, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Jedah is the kind of guy routinely taken down by Space Marines squads.
> 
> The God Emperor of Man could flay Jedah Dohma alive and wear his skin as a coat.



what is this madness you speak human??


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 1, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> what is this madness you speak human??



I know right. If that was the case, Chaos would have been exterminated a long, long, long time ago. 

- Tak


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Horus vs The Emperor said:
			
		

> A look of rage transfigures the Warmaster. He stretches out a hand and a bolt of force leaps forth. The Emperor screams as agony wracks his body. "Feel the true nature of my power then tell me I am deluded," roars Horus, in the voice of an angry god.
> 
> Beads of sweat stand out on the Emperor's forehead, he steels himself against the pain. "You are deluded," he says.
> 
> ...



Time manipulation:


			
				Inquisition War Omnibus said:
			
		

> Time twisted.
> 
> Time shifted.
> 
> ...



Psychic range of the Emperor, though vague, is quoted below



			
				Inquisition War Omnibus said:
			
		

> This enormous, sacred prosthetic device ?more precious by far than any gold ? framed the wizened, mummy face of the God. *Who looked not; though he saw through eyes of the mind, saw far beyond his throne room and his palace and the solar system.* Who breathed not; yet he lived more fiercely than any mortal, enduring a psychically supercharged life-in-death.



Memories of the Void Dragon experienced by someone else, sealed by the Emperor on Mars and made some funky dimensional warping Dyson Sphere to contain it:



			
				Mechanicum said:
			
		

> She was trapped in the darkness. She tried to wake, but there was only the utter, unbreakable darkness in all directions. *In truth, she could not even think in terms of directions, for this space appeared to be dimensionless. She had no sensation of up or down and no sense of the passage of time.* Had she been here for long? She couldn?t remember. She couldn?t remember much of anything.
> 
> Her memories were hazy. She had once roamed freely, she remembered that much, *feeding, birthing and extinguishing stars without heed*, but now?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> You are mistaken, the Emperor is fed thousands of Psykers every day for ten thousand years. And the Chaos Gods, each at least a Skyfather level entity give the scope and breath of their powers and range in which they can use them, fear the Emperor becoming a being in the Warp if you go by the Star Child theory.
> 
> Its very likely the Emperor's telepathic powers are at least on a planetary scale. He also powers the astronomicon, which guides as a psychic beacon for Navigators traversing the Warp across the entire galaxy.



I remember hearing about this, yeah.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> Time manipulation:



Already established as a major problem. 



> Psychic range of the Emperor, though vague, is quoted below



Impressive, although range doesn't really matter here - Jedah just lacks displays of potency.  What he has shown is pretty good, though.



> Memories of the Void Dragon experienced by someone else, sealed by the Emperor on Mars and made some funky dimensional warping Dyson Sphere to contain it:



That was insane.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2011)

I like to be thorough with my quotes


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

And it's much appreciated.  I've been meaning to get into the novels, and that insanity is a fine incentive to.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

Luke curbstomps both


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 1, 2011)

Void Dragon quote made me squick. 

Enjoy your rep.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Luke curbstomps both



Jedah raises his hand. :ho


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

And gets curbed


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

As Dandy said

is God emperor of man able to resist soul fucking?


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> And gets curbed



But Jedah just wanted to say hi! 

- Tak


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Jedah raises his hand. :ho





Fang said:


> And gets curbed



I can imagine this, and its pretty hilarious


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Too bad it'd never happen.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

It happened right now


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> As Dandy said
> 
> is God emperor of man able to resist soul fucking?



Apparently yes, but I don't know if he can resist it on a Planetary+++++ scale


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> It happened right now



All a dream.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> It happened right now



Care to show me where exactly?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> As Dandy said
> 
> is God emperor of man able to resist soul fucking?


considering him and Horus fought at the spiritual, mental, and physical levels all simultaneously, yes

yes he can 


Fang said:


> It happened right now


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I can imagine this, and its pretty hilarious



Strikey knows what's up


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Impressive, although range doesn't really matter here - Jedah just lacks displays of potency.  What he has shown is pretty good, though.



I wouldn't say he lacks displays at all. Just that we haven't even seen his full potential yet so it's hard to say. What he has shown shits on most things out there.



Bender said:


> As Dandy said
> 
> is God emperor of man able to resist soul fucking?



Likely. Though Jedah is seriously above average when it comes to soul fucking.

I wonder if he could resist Jedah's whole blood causing the body to explode thing, which is something quite different from what's been discussed here. Though when it comes to abilities I'd take time fuckery any day.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone fill me in on the name of the novel where Horus and the Emperor fought in detail. I might even have it, but many of my W40K literature are sitting somewhere collecting dust 

- Tak


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> I wouldn't say he lacks displays at all. Just that we haven't even seen his full potential yet so it's hard to say. What he has shown shits on most things out there.



Well, yeah, but you know what I meant. 



> Likely. Though Jedah is seriously above average when it comes to soul fucking.



Yeah.  Hundreds of trillions of souls + destroying a dimension in one attack, plus what he did to Ozomu, is pretty nasty.



> I wonder if he could resist Jedah's whole blood causing the body to explode thing, which is something quite different from what's been discussed here. Though when it comes to abilities I'd take time fuckery any day.



I don't see him resisting it, but I also don't see him getting in a position where he needs to.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> Strikey knows what's up



indeed fang fang


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 1, 2011)

Apparently there's Greater Daemons as big as Pyron when in the Warp. 



> *Eye Of Terror Pg.56*
> 
> It is an advantage of being a greater daemon that the quality of size, the greatest of restrictions placed on merely physical beings, means nothing. Size is a property of matter only. The disparate pair, allies of convenience if events fell that way, flew through the Door, the narrow pass through which all this time the forces of Chaos had been trying to overcome the Materium. Spread before them was what, in comparison with the galaxy in its entirety, was but an antechamber. Still they could fly here, for the space of the warp and the space of the physical world overlaid one another here, like oil spreading and swirling on water, creating rainbow colours. This was what some mortals called the Eye of Terror, and for rainbow colours there was the suspension and warping of physical laws, making new types of worlds possible.
> *
> The two great daemons flew through entire star clusters which for the moment were smaller than they were. They adjusted their size, dwindling as they approached their destinations. *Each selected a suitable planet from their respective domains. They moved those planets away from their warming suns - it did not matter, the planets did not freeze; instead their atmospheres were heated by friction as they moved through the ether-like warpspace-realspace overlap. They brought the planets close together and drew out from the surface of each a long tongue or causeway so that they met and welded together. Here, then, was the field of battle: a verdant bridge between two worlds, lit by a glowing sky, blasted by hot winds, crackling with incessant lightning.



Later we found that one of the Greater Daemon was a Bloodthirster and he smacked a planet with the flat of his axe and sent its broken pieces into the nearest sun.

I have no idea if Eye Of Terror is still canon though.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Pyron's real size is at least twice that of the Milky Way.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

But Pyrons gay


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Pyron's real size is at least twice that of the Milky Way.



And Jedah fucked up his shit.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

@DestinyDestroyer

Jedah is boss of the Darkstalkers

with Pyron coming strongly in second

Morrigan last due to sexiness



~Strike Man~ said:


> But Pyrons gay



That's the stupidest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> But Pyrons gay



Eh, I liked him.  Nothing on my man Jedah, though.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> And Jedah fucked up his shit.



Not in a direct fight, although it's pretty heavily implied that he would.

You don't have a character kill you twice, once in your own fucking ending, if they're not something fierce.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> @DestinyDestroyer
> 
> Jedah is boss of the Darkstalkers
> 
> ...



How can that possibly be since you have to listen to yourself all day?






@Dandy: He didnt stand out all that much to me. Yeah Jedahs the best. I also liked Demitry somewhat


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Apparently yes, but I don't know if he can resist it on a Planetary+++++ scale



thousands of psykers' souls are sacrificed and fed to the Emperor every day ever since he was put on the Golden Throne, which happened about 10,000 years or so before the current 40k era


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> How can that possibly be since you have to listen to yourself all day?



You insulted Pyron you ding dong. Dude's a fucking heavy hitter.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Being powerful doesnt make you awesome, character does, but again you know nothing of quality


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

I think Morrigan is my friend


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> He didnt stand out all that much to me. Yeah Jedahs the best. I also liked Demitry somewhat



Oh, no, don't get me wrong.  Pyron's design is pretty unoriginal.  As badass as he is, it's not really anything new.

And yeah, Demitri's a boss.  Shame it looks like he got punked by Jedah.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> thousands of psykers' souls are sacrificed and fed to the Emperor every day ever since he was put on the Golden Throne, which happened about 10,000 years or so before the current 40k era



I hate to sound obtuse, but how does that equate to resistance, exactly? Am I missing some context?



ShineMonkey said:


> I think Morrigan is my friend



Get out.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Being powerful doesnt make you awesome, character does, but again you know nothing of quality



Sure whatever helps you sleep at night.


Aye, agreed kinda his design is unoriginal. Reminds me of S.O.F.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone gets punked by Jedah though 




The only thing going for morrigan are her DD's


Thats your comeback bender? You didnt even apply it right.



A better comeback (and truth) would have been "sometimes they're one and the same" accompanied by a "" smiley. Need I write you a script to help with your lack of wit?


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Everyone gets punked by Jedah though



What else do you expect.

Biggest boss in Darkstalkers. 





> The only thing going for morrigan are her DD's



Most definitely.


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Oh, no, don't get me wrong.  Pyron's design is pretty unoriginal.  As badass as he is, it's not really anything new.
> 
> And yeah, Demitri's a boss.  Shame it looks like he got punked by Jedah.
> 
> ...



I mean cmon she's just working her character. When I look at her picture atleast I know someone is watching me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I hate to sound obtuse, but how does that equate to resistance, exactly? Am I missing some context?



well what I'm saying is that The Emprah has been accumulating souls every single day for over 10,000 years or so and is pretty much an amalgam of countless psyker spirits, which is also backed up by his own potent power obviously 

he can also fight on the spiritual level, as you've seen, which equates to some mighty SOUL POWER


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I mean cmon she's just working her character. When I look at her picture atleast I know someone is watching me.



............. Loss of words.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> ............. Loss of words.



Who's that dude in your set Original Sin?


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Who's that dude in your set Original Sin?



Some queer










































Not joking


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Sure whatever helps you sleep at night.
> 
> 
> Aye, agreed kinda his design is unoriginal. Reminds me of S.O.F.



...Spirit of Fire? The thing that came nearly half a decade after Pyron? 



~Strike Man~ said:


> Everyone gets punked by Jedah though



Too right.  I'm looking forward to seeing what he can really do. 



> The only thing going for morrigan are her DD's



Only thing that matters to some.



ShineMonkey said:


> I mean cmon she's just working her character. When I look at her picture atleast I know someone is watching me.



You're not amusing.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> well what I'm saying is that The Emprah has been accumulating souls every single day for over 10,000 years or so and is pretty much an amalgam of countless psyker spirits, which is also backed up by his own potent power obviously



This might be a bit pedantic, but did they ever give an exact number of souls per day? Thousands, tens of thousands, etc.?



> he can also fight on the spiritual level, as you've seen, which equates to some mighty SOUL POWER



Indeed, as can Jedah.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Who's that dude in your set Original Sin?



Not a dude...... I don't even know how you miss that when there is a clear side boob.


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

Cmon Dandy you know you like me.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

And you know I frown upon people who think with their dicks.


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

I wasn't thinking with my dick. I just said she's watching over me.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Not a dude...... I don't even know how you miss that when there is a clear side boob.



I'm sleepy.... T.T

I just got back from class


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Oh, no, don't get me wrong.  Pyron's design is pretty unoriginal.  As badass as he is, it's not really anything new.



Unoriginal? I like his desing 

Too bad Shaman King made a copy-paste of him



Dandy Elegance said:


> And yeah, Demitri's a boss.  Shame it looks like he got punked by Jedah.



According to this special track, yes


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh2knLC8dvY[/YOUTUBE]






Dandy Elegance said:


> I hate to sound obtuse, but how does that equate to resistance, exactly? Am I missing some context?



I was wondering the same



Dandy Elegance said:


> Get out.



And fast. Thank you, I still can't get the image of a Felicia fan out of my head


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

When will it end?




ShineMonkey said:


> I wasn't thinking with my dick. I just said she's watching over me.



DOT DOT DOT


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I wasn't thinking with my dick. I just said she's watching over me.


Yes but it's you saying it so I automatically take it wrong 




Bender said:


> I'm sleepy.... T.T
> 
> I just got back from class


Her names Mugino.


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

Cmon OS just cause I think Miley's kinda hot?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I wasn't thinking with my dick. I just said she's watching over me.



What.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Unoriginal? I like his desing



I like it too, man, but it isn't exactly something new, is it? 



> **



**



> According to this special track, yes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's the one.  Poor Demitri.



> And fast. Thank you, I still can't get the image of a Felicia fan out of my head



She is somewhat overrated...


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 1, 2011)

Even accumulating souls every day for 10k years is still probably less than the hundreds of trillions Jedah fucked over casually.

Time manipulation is GEOM's best bet as it would set Jedah up for a major strike like those punches Fang talked about or an energy attack.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...Spirit of Fire? The thing that came nearly half a decade after Pyron?



Hahaha oh yeah Pyron came before. 

Hao's oversoul forms of it and etc were kick-ass.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Stop posting assmonkey


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

You first Stroke.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Cmon OS just cause I think Miley's kinda hot?



I dont have problems with people liking anime characters. Heck my science teaher thinks Curtana from Halo and Ariel from the little mermaid is hot and I am fine with it. But you. You sir give me a weird vibe.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 1, 2011)

Wasnt funny the first time you said it, not funny now


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't say anything the first time


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Cmon OS just cause I think Miley's kinda hot?



*Dot dot dot.*



Nevermind said:


> Even accumulating souls every day for 10k years is still probably less than the hundreds of trillions Jedah fucked over casually.



Assuming it's 10,000 a day (a bare minimum), it is.  Far, far less.



> Time manipulation is GEOM's best bet as it would set Jedah up for a major strike like those punches Fang talked about or an energy attack.



Pretty much, but if Jedah raises his hand, it could be over.



Bender said:


> Hahaha oh yeah Pyron came before.
> 
> Hao's oversoul forms of it and etc were kick-ass.



Nothing on the 'original'.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Even accumulating souls every day for 10k years is still probably less than the hundreds of trillions Jedah fucked over casually



oh, *hundreds* of trillions

should have seen that before

yeah, I'll concede that point


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> *Dot dot dot.*



Same here



Dandy Elegance said:


> Nothing on the 'original'.



Nothing beats the Klassics


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 2, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Not a dude...... I don't even know how you miss that when there is a clear side boob.



Well considering you use mostly ToAru characters in your sets, and they have a reputation of often being androgynous....


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

^

Really?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't suppose we'll be seeing a conclusion to this?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2011)

comes down to between The Emprah's time-stop plus his psychic power and Jedah's soulfuck mainly, I gather


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2011)

Well let me recap on the GEoM's feats including the Wrath of the Emperor:

- creates psychic multi-star system destroying Warp Storms
- can attack with a focused psychic/esp ability more powerful then a supernova
- can punch out planets
- literally threw a Star God from Earth to Mars
- matter manipulation
- devours thousands of souls every day for literally ten thousand years
- extremely high level telepath
- time-stopping on at least a continental scale (when he stops time while sitting on the Golden Throne, it was in his Palace, which literally covers the entirety of Europe and parts of Eurasia)
- can destroy a soul that was being amped/enhanced by four Skyfather level entities 
- created a Dyson Sphere to permanently trap Void Dragon 
- Warmaster Horus, who was amped by aforementioned Chaos Gods, killed his brother Sanginius, a fellow Primarch and son of the Emperor, the psychic reverabations and echoes of his death is still felt ten thousand years later in the Blood Angels Legion and its successor chapters 
- Astral projecting (Magnus and the Emperor use to traverse the Warp in spirit all the time when the Primarch was found) across an entire dimension


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well considering you use mostly ToAru characters in your sets, and t*hey have a reputation of often being androgynous....*





Seriously besides the angels(which makes sense) where do people get that idea?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it is the idea that has generally been expressed....


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well it is the idea that has generally been expressed....



Hardly. More like a meme started by King Hopper.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Gah, To Aru in a thread involving two badasses...

I'll get back to this later.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Gah, To Aru in a thread involving two badasses...
> 
> I'll get back to this later.



I only see one bad ass and it ain't the Twilight vampire.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

...Neither of them are vampires.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2011)

this is why shoes shouldn't talk


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...Neither of them are vampires.



Well I was only talking about Jedah .

He looks like one and Morrigan and here bats give me that impression also that the verse has vampires.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> this is why shoes shouldn't talk



**


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Well I was only talking about Jedah .
> 
> He looks like one and Morrigan and here bats give me that impression also that the verse has vampires.



Neither.  Of.  Them.  Are.  Vampires.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2011)

What kind of shoe am I?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Knee high at the rate you're going.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> What kind of shoe am I?



The Kind of shoe ~Strike Man~ calls me. Meaning, walk all over you whenever they want to.

That kind of shoe.


----------



## OS (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Neither.  Of.  Them.  Are.  Vampires.



What are they. I see Morrigan is a succubus. The only Vampire seems to be Demitri.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> What are they. I see Morrigan is a succubus. The only Vampire seems to be Demitri.



Morrigan is nothing but fanservice 98% of the time. 

Demitri and Jedah are the only interesting characters for me most of the time.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> What are they. I see Morrigan is a succubus. The only Vampire seems to be Demitri.



Morrigan is a succubus.

Jedah is a demon.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 2, 2011)

Jedah and the God Emperor meet for a fight. They then decide after sizing each other up that their opponent is a cool guy, so they agree to team up and purge the scourge that is uncool from fiction.

First target: Uchihas.
Second target: Aizen and the Soul Society.

And the OBD lived happily ever after, the end.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds good to me.

On-topic: I reckon it depends on who moves first.

But I'd personally avoid using Jedah until he's shown actually fighting.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 2, 2011)

Both can seriously fuck up the other it seems.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> The Kind of shoe ~Strike Man~ calls me. Meaning, walk all over you whenever they want to.
> 
> That kind of shoe.




 More like I shove my foot up your asses whenever you're terrible. Which is like always.


You both make terrible shoes


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Both can seriously fuck up the other it seems.



Yeah, but in all honesty?

If Capcom ever bothers making another game, I'm almost entirely sure this'll turn out to be a rape.


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

Capcom should make another megaman game.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2011)

both are a case of "needs to do more shit even if they're damn strong without powerscaling" in all honesty


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Agreed, CD.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 2, 2011)

Jedah gets props for punking someone in his own ending though


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 2, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I only see one bad ass and it ain't the Twilight vampire.



Neither of them are vampires.

Just because Jedah has painted fingernail doesn't means he's a vampire

And Morrigan is not a vamp either


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Jedah gets props for punking someone in his own ending though



Tell me about it. 



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Just because Jedah has painted fingernail doesn't means he's a vampire



They're not exactly painted.  It's just blood, like the rest of him.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> ...
> 
> Whatever



No "witty" comeback

No complaining

It seems you're learning now


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 2, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Capcom should make another megaman game.



No.  What we need is a new Warzard game.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 2, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> No.  What we need is a new Warzard game.



First, I want to see a new Darkstalkers. Which is probably what we're getting in the next years

After that, a new Red Earth, Star Gladiator and Strider Hiryu


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> No "witty" comeback
> 
> No complaining
> 
> It seems you're learning now



No I just don't feel like sparring with you atm.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

New scenario: Jedah and the Emprah team up to remove this petty bitching from the thread.  How long does it take them?


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> New scenario: Jedah and the Emprah team up to remove this petty bitching from the thread.  How long does it take them?



Not long enough.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Not long enough.



aye


----------

